# helpful advice for your researches



## c2koel (Sep 27, 2013)

*Discount Research Peptides and Chemicals, -Definitely- is a site you want to check out. The managers are very knowledgeable and are quick to respond to direct emails regarding questions about products and research. Not only that, these guys have quick delivery and service that I would recommend whole heartedly. Check them out. *


----------



## spenaw8 (Sep 27, 2013)

Post a picture of it to prove it or stfu


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 27, 2013)

I will do that because I have PM'd a couple peptide research companies on the board with questions in the past and they replied that they are unable to answer questions. That's fine if that is their policy however it is my policy to purchase my research products from the companies that are most helpful. So, needless to say, those two companies did not get my business.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope they have a good attorney.
and if they aren't yet tell them to support the forum with paid advertising rather then this half baked posted.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2013)

great 1st post....sounds legit


----------



## c2koel (Sep 27, 2013)

chill out dude is just my opinion maybe it's useful for someone else, that's starting his researches, like i, i bought a few research peptides (cjc/ghrp) from their companie and i very confortable with their service, i dont care if you not agree,


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 27, 2013)

c2koel said:


> chill out dude is just my opinion maybe it's useful for someone else, that's starting his researches, like i, i bought a few research peptides (cjc/ghrp) from their companie and i very confortable with their service, i dont care if you not agree,



Right...  Like this wasn't some lame ass attempt to market a company that is not an advertiser here? 

Go post this shit on a board they do advertise on. 

Purchase Peptides is dead on with everything in his statement. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 27, 2013)

I get my peptides from the crack dealer down the street from where I live... He always answers my questions and delivery is instant! PM me for details... :screwy:

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> great 1st post....sounds legit



great 1st post....sounds legit  

great 1st post....sounds legit 

,,,,,,,,,,,what REDDOG says but double for me.........


----------

